# Schaltflächen



## nico (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Schaltflächen bei einem Siemens KTP 1000 Basic DP. Das Panel ist an die MPI Schnittstelle einer Siemens S7 314C-2DP angeschlossen. Die Schaltflächen verwende ich um Handfunktionen steuern zu können. Eingestellt habe ich unter Ereignisse: SetzeBitWährendTasteGedrückt. Die Variable ist ein Bit in einem Datenbaustein, dass ich dann entsprechend im Programm verknüpfe. Nun kann es aber vorkommen, dass die Taste ab und zu gedrückt bleibt, obwohl ich sie bereits losgelassen habe. Normalerweise habe ich das bei bisher jedem Panel so parametriert. Nur bei diesem funktioniert es nicht immer. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Verpolt (16 Juni 2011)

> ...SetzeBitWährendTasteGedrückt



mach daraus:

  Drücken-->setze bit "blabla"
Loslassen-->rücksetze bit "blabla"

_____________

Bei einem Bildwechsel kann es vorkommen, daß die Funktion "SetzeBitWährendTasteGedrückt" hängen bleibt.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (16 Juni 2011)

Welche flexible Version hast du?
SP ?
Hotfix ?

Das Verhalten wie beschrieben gab es mal als Bug. Mit flexible 2008 SP2, HF3 wurde der Bug behoben.


----------



## nico (16 Juni 2011)

2008 
Die anderen Daten muss ich morgen mal nachschauen


----------



## nico (17 Juni 2011)

Hier ist die komplette Versionsnummer:

2008 SP2 K1.3.2.0_1.58.0.1


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Juni 2011)

Das ist mir zu kryptisch. Was steht denn bei Version?
Bei mir steht z.B. 2008 SP2 Upd12.
Upd12 = Hotfix 12

Wenn Du mindestens HF3 hast, solltest Du einfach mal ein OS-update am panel machen. Übrigens: Der Tip von verpolt hilft auch nicht bei dem bug. Das Verhalten mit dem Bit das anbleibt wird dadurch nicht behoben. Daran könntest Du sehen, ob es ein Projektierungsproblem oder ein bug ist.


----------



## nico (17 Juni 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu kryptisch. Was steht denn bei Version?
> Bei mir steht z.B. 2008 SP2 Upd12.
> Upd12 = Hotfix 12



Bei mir steht nur 2008 SP2 

Scheinbar habe ich dann wohl kein Update, oder?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Juni 2011)

Letztes Hotfix gibt es hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=en&objid=43412059&caller=view


----------



## nico (17 Juni 2011)

Ich habe den Hotfix installiert und das Projekt neu generiert. Das Problem ist immer noch da, allerdings habe ich den Eindruck das es seltener vorkommt.


----------



## Verpolt (17 Juni 2011)

Passiert das in einem Bild? oder bei gedrückt und auto-Bildwechsel durch irgendwas?

Drücken---loslassen---Bit bleibt 1?

Wird die Variable ständig aktualisiert in Flex?

Mehrfachverwendung der Variable? --Referenzdaten


Projekt--temporäre Dateien löschen---komplett neu generieren


----------



## nico (17 Juni 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Passiert das in einem Bild? oder bei gedrückt und auto-Bildwechsel durch irgendwas?



Ja, das passiert in einem Bild ohne Bildwechsel.



Verpolt schrieb:


> Drücken---loslassen---Bit bleibt 1?



Ja genau, die Schaltfläche bleibt betätigt. Wenn ich dann nochmal darauf tippe wird sie wieder zurück gesetzt.



Verpolt schrieb:


> Wird die Variable ständig aktualisiert in Flex?



Erfassungszyklus 1s




Verpolt schrieb:


> Mehrfachverwendung der Variable? --Referenzdaten



Die Variable wird in Flex nur für die Schaltfläche und in Step 7 nur lesend verwendet.




Verpolt schrieb:


> Projekt--temporäre Dateien löschen---komplett neu generieren



Habe ich auch gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Verpolt (17 Juni 2011)

Hmm..



> 3.4 Behobene Probleme in Update 3
> Dieses Update beseitigt folgende Probleme in Runtime und optimiert Projektierungsszenarien:
> ● Gedrückte Taste auf dem Touch-Screen
> Wenn Sie eine Schaltfläche auf dem Touch-Screen gedrückt, bleibt diese sporadisch
> ...



Hast du das neuseste Image auf den Touch aufgespielt?


----------



## nico (17 Juni 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hmm..
> 
> Hast du das neuseste Image auf den Touch aufgespielt?



Wo kann ich das nachschauen?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Juni 2011)

Ohne OS-update des panels bringt das Hotfix nichts...


----------



## nico (20 Juni 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ohne OS-update des panels bringt das Hotfix nichts...



Ja das war es. Seit dem Update funktioniert es. Danke euch beiden!


----------

